# 1936 South Bend, Dragged her home and have been stripping and re-building



## smallspace (Apr 27, 2011)

So, I found a south bend, localy in the town i grew/threw up in, years ago, owned by the local sheriff then his son,
ive been stripping it down to pieces-nuts-bolts-parts, Had one problem getting 1 of the apron-carriage bolts out, a local garage helped me,
I got me 1-quart of white professional rustolium, and 1-quart of blue,
it took 4-beer bottle-cap fulls of the blue to give me the color i wanted, (ive got alot of blue left over,lol )
cleaning scrubbing stripping, painting,watching paint dry,,,
almost done, i put it all back togeather again, to fix that stubbern bolt, ok so its an excuse,,lol,, but i did fix the bolt,,
I still have more to do, now going to tear the motor/mount/bracket apart,

after cleaning my bed rides from front to back very smoothly, just getting tight at the very back,
a very slight wear line on the front side of the way, fingernail cant catch it, but i see it,
 so thats a good thing,,It does have a huge chunk taken out of the back v way right where one would spread the jaws too wide,,humm,,
waiting on new felts for it, also,
my head stock shaft did have some scouring, but not bad, and with just a tad of tightness on the bearing bolts, ive got .0005 of lift front and rear, with a test indicator, and i can take more out if needed,

still lots to do,
but figured id post pics,
Having a ball, reminds me of working on my dads model "A" when i was a kid,
j


----------



## jghm (Apr 27, 2011)

Lathe looks great, but you may want to check out 
http://www.wswells.com/data/howto/Spindle_Bearing_Adj_9_10k.pdf
for the bearing adjustment, .0005 is a bit tight for proper oil clearance.
John


----------



## smallspace (Apr 27, 2011)

thank you for the link, i will
j


----------



## Starlight Tools (Apr 27, 2011)

j

I like the colour you painted your lathe, Looks lick a nice machine and will give you years of enjoyment.

Walter


----------



## lazyLathe (Apr 27, 2011)

Great resto job!!!

Looking forward to seeing the final results!

Andrew


----------



## RRT (May 17, 2011)

Smallspace, your refurb looks great so far. I have a 1932 8 x42. When you post your final pics could your show the motor mount and rocker setup if yours is in the original configuration? Thanks


----------



## smallspace (May 17, 2011)

I will,
I should be recieving my new felts in a couple of days,
and will be putting them in, and adjusting everything, and leveling it up,
Im working on a bench for it right now, 2 ft deep,
 and im moving my motor assembly to a wall-mount,
i did a boo-boo, and broke my left-hand treaded rod that goes with the adjuster,,,grrrrrrr
so im rigging up a diffrent way to get my tension on the belt, but ill post a pic of the whole unit as its bolted to the wall,
youll have to just imagine it, behind the lathe, not on the wall,
heres one of my old pics for one of the motor,
j


----------



## Tony Wells (May 17, 2011)

Depending on what size it is, some people use a turnbuckle, either for the LH threaded screw, or the whole thing as part of a tensioning scheme.


----------



## smallspace (May 17, 2011)

ya,,ive got a work around, im just mad at myself that i broke it,


----------



## smallspace (May 19, 2011)

Here is where I am now,
need to finish the bench2ftx7ft,
 trim, re-paint the back wall, and put up shelves,for tools,sterio,computer,and TV,,lol
this bench was built, to the size in my camper, but is now in my girlfriends garage, on the back wall, limited space because she parks her car there,,bumper is 16inches from the bench,
if i ever have to move, the benchtop fits on my camper rear wall,,lol,,with one-cut on the end,
,
im having problems with some harmonic noise, from the motor mounting,
when it was mounted before on the steel stand, it was very quiet, only the motor hum,
now it sends a harmonic through the whole house, and she lives in a condo, so i know its transferring to the neighbor,,BAD,BAD,
I need to figure out how to cancel out the noise,
still lots to do,


----------



## RRT (May 19, 2011)

That's beautiful. Thanks for the photo.


----------

